# Vape King ~ Trick or Treat 2015 Reveal



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/15)

Hi Guys

Thank you to all those who participated in Trick or Treat 2015 - We hope you guys had as much fun as we did.




Without further ado I present to you the flavour profiles for trick or treat 2015.

*1. Stroodies awesomepie* - A mixture of peacan and apple pie with a hint of Irish Cream

*2 - Jenny's Cake* - A wonderful cream cake with a hint of berries similar to a berry syllabub but without the booze 

*3 - Zombie* - We bought back number 3 from last year's trick or treat, that's right a combination of Bacon and peanut butter (Bleaugh)

*4 - Coconut Ice* - A smooth and minty coconut and Ice mixture

*5 - Fruity Brownie* - A Delicious fudge brownie with hints of coconut and pear

*6 - Orange Milkshake* - A Combination of Orange, Vanilla and Ice cream

*7 - Ye Old Scurvy* - A mixture of caramel, butterscotch and coffee

*8 - Tropical Delight???* - A Mixture of Hibuscus, guava and Almond

*9 - Mummy* - Another ressurected one from last year's trick or treat and Apple Pie with a hint of Dulce De leche Ice Cream (Gambit and dulce de leche)

*10 - Awful Awful nasty bug* - Every single standard Vape King Flavour mixed into one bottle (Including old flavours such as Kings Pipe)

*11 - Ginger Spice* - A Vanilla cola and ginger mixture

*12 - Liewe Heksie* - A reworked version of our Valentines special Love Potion #9

All Of them were 6MG only and a 65%VG 35%PG mix

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (2/11/15)

7 - Ye Old Scurvy - A mixture of caramel, butterscotch and coffee
Ok now who do I bribe for some of that???

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> 7 - Ye Old Scurvy - A mixture of caramel, butterscotch and coffee
> Ok now who do I bribe for some of that???



Theres still plenty left  You can purchase them here http://www.vapeking.co.za/trick-or-treat-2015.html just specify that you would like number 7

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ice (2/11/15)

Thanx for that number 10 was strong as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

